# Change Gears for 10D and F series lathes



## pdentrem (Dec 29, 2012)

This listing is a work in progress. I owned a 10D that had been converted sometime in it's history to 10F. This listing will allow the user to make Imperial and Metric threads
This may not be correct for the 12" lathes towards the end of production like the 3996.

These are the required gears as I have compiled to date. I made up this chart based on the Threading Chart on the Lathe and from the "Manual of the Lathe Operation and Machinist's Tables" from Atlas. Any additions??

Teeth     Quantity Boston Cat. # Item Code
20  -------  	2-------	         GB20 10100
24  -------  	2-------	         GB24 10108
32 -------	        2-------	         GB32 10124
36   -------  	1-------	         GB36 10132
40 -------	        2-------         GB40 10140
44 -------   	1-------	         GB44B 10948
46 -------   	1-------	         GB46B 10952
48--------    	2-------       	 GB48B 10956
52-------- 	        1-------      	 GB52B 10964
54--------    	2-------     	 GB54B 10968
56  -------   	2-------     	 GB56B 10972
64 -------   	2-------	         GB64B 10988
96 -------   	2-------	         GB96A 11052 only found with 10D series as the 10F uses the 16/32 compound gear that is mounted behind the spindle. It is shown as the stud gear. See picture.

PLEASE NOTE: Original Atlas gears were made of Zamac. The Boston Gears 20 thru 40 tooth gears are in steel. Gears above 40 are cast iron.
You can weaken the steel gears by taking a small cut on the side of the teeth. You should not have to, as the other gears in the gear train, which is larger than 40, are of cast iron.

If you have a standard change gear set you will have 1 of every gear except 46 which is not included and 2 of 64. If you have the stud gear with the combo 16/32 you will not have 2 of the 96 tooth gears that are included with the lathes that did not have the stud gear. Check for a 1/2" hole behind and below the 32 tooth spindle gear, that is on the spindle. If you have the hole and no stud gear you can order 2 more gears and put them on a common shaft using a key required.

The 2 gears are the following
16------- NB16B - 1/2
32------- NB32 - 1/2


----------



## frbutts (Jan 3, 2013)

has any one used ones from boston gear, and is it ok to mix with original gears I'am missing some for my 10-36

          thanks


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 3, 2013)

The stud gear shown in the picture, are Boston gears. The stud gear is the compound gear of 16 and 32 just behind and below the spindle. I ran this for many years with no issues. Proper lube is always important no matter the type of gear used.
Pierre


----------



## caveBob (Jan 4, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> The stud gear shown in the picture, are Boston gears. The stud gear is the compound gear of 16 and 32 just behind and below the spindle. I ran this for many years with no issues. Proper lube is always important no matter the type of gear used.
> Pierre



Hi pdentrem, What lube do you use/recommend? Since you have run both the original zamak gears and these replacement gears did you notice that the replacements run a bit quieter?


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 4, 2013)

My dad worked for the railroad, so I had a can of Mobil Climbing Gear Lube. It is a grease and stick like snot to a screen door.
As I had a collection of gears new and old the noise never went away. The newer gears were quieter, especially if I ran the gears on the tight side.
Pierre


----------



## caveBob (Jan 4, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> My dad worked for the railroad, so I had a can of *Mobil Climbing Gear Lube*. It is a grease and stick like snot to a screen door.
> As I had a collection of gears new and old the noise never went away. The newer gears were quieter, especially if I ran the gears on the tight side.
> Pierre



Hahaha... thanks. Just digging for info on this, I see you have been at it for a while... ran across a post you made back in 1999 on yahoo groups about these gears. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 4, 2013)

My past is coming back to show how little I know.:whiteflag:
Pierre


----------



## caveBob (Jan 4, 2013)

just wanted to post a smilie then it said it needed more letters... so here, have some more letters...


----------



## Overdrive1939! (Mar 24, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> This listing is a work in progress. I owned a 10D that had been converted sometime in it's history to 10F. This listing will allow the user to make Imperial and Metric threads
> This may not be correct for the 12" lathes towards the end of production like the 3996.
> 
> These are the required gears as I have compiled to date. I made up this chart based on the Threading Chart on the Lathe and from the "Manual of the Lathe Operation and Machinist's Tables" from Atlas. Any additions??
> ...


I am having to reproduce two of my gears. Do you know what PA the gears are I will be buying a set of gear cutters. I am thinking they are 14.5.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 24, 2020)

Correct 14.5


----------



## Overdrive1939! (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you very much. I will be making a full set of gears. from 6061-T6 if any one needs a replacement gear they can contact me and we can talk about it. I am retired now and live comfortably so I am not looking to charge a ton of money.


----------



## brino (Mar 25, 2020)

@Overdrive1939! 

I see you're relatively new here, only two posts......

Welcome to the group!



Overdrive1939! said:


> I am not looking to charge a ton of money.



It's nice to have such generous people here.

-brino


----------



## Jdnow (Jan 20, 2021)

Overdrive1939! said:


> Thank you very much. I will be making a full set of gears. from 6061-T6 if any one needs a replacement gear they can contact me and we can talk about it. I am retired now and live comfortably so I am not looking to charge a ton of money.


I'am looking for a 52 tooth, 16 pitch, 14.5 pressure angle gear, with a 5/8 bore. Is the offer still valid.


----------



## brino (Jan 20, 2021)

@Jdnow

First, Welcome to the group!
I had to look up Kerwood. I have relatives in Windsor and London.

Second, it looks like user Overdrive1939! has not been around here since March 2020.
Don't hold your breath for a quick reply.

Have you considered a 3-D printed gear?
If you are interested there are a few links on this site about 3D printed change gears.
If you can't find them with a search let me know and I'll help.

-brino


----------



## kcoffield (Jan 20, 2021)

Jdnow said:


> I'am looking for a 52 tooth, 16 pitch, 14.5 pressure angle gear, with a 5/8 bore. Is the offer still valid.


Might try stock drives. Scroll to bottom of page. They used to stock aluminum gears.

Precision & Commercial 24 & 16 Pitch Spur Gears | SDP/SI (sdp-si.com)

Best,
Kelly


----------



## Jdnow (Jan 21, 2021)

brino said:


> @Jdnow
> 
> First, Welcome to the group!
> I had to look up Kerwood. I have relatives in Windsor and London.
> ...


Thank you for the information, never would of thought of 3d printing for this application.


----------



## Jdnow (Jan 21, 2021)

kcoffield said:


> Might try stock drives. Scroll to bottom of page. They used to stock aluminum gears.
> 
> Precision & Commercial 24 & 16 Pitch Spur Gears | SDP/SI (sdp-si.com)
> 
> ...


They go to 36 teeth. Didn't see anything over that.


----------

